# Email photos not sending



## RossFoote (Apr 11, 2019)

Have been sending photos directly for some time. I use iMac and Applemail is my default program. Mojave OS. Recently when I click email photo it brings up the same box as always with the photo showing. When enter address and hit send upper right shows  "preparing photo for email" like it always did, then it flashes off and nothing. No email sent and the page where  I had photos and addresses just vanishes. I have changed no settings and use no other mail program other than Apple Mail as a default. Is there a new step required? Tried reboting  CC and computer.


----------



## David Gordon (Apr 12, 2019)

I've only tried this once as a test but what I saw was LR put the outgoing email into Mail's 'Drafts' folder. Didn't actually send it. Is that where your message is?


----------



## RossFoote (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks. David, that is exactly what is happening. Still puts in an extra step but much better than exporting and then ataching to an email. Not sure why it strated, but glad to know they are going somewhere I can find and use.


----------



## RossFoote (Apr 13, 2019)

Actually as I drill down there are only one or two in drafts in Mail. Not sure where others are. And As I try now they don't appear. Still a mystery.


----------



## David Gordon (Apr 15, 2019)

I've been trying email from LR again. What I now see is the email with the pictures all ready to send. I just click 'send', no need to dig it out of the 'drafts' folder. Now, that's using a different Mac with 10.13 installed. If that makes a difference?


----------



## RossFoote (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks. I had no problem with OS 10.13. Seems to have developed an issue when I upgraded to OS 10.14.12. Maybe I can try on an older system and see if that is the difference.


----------



## Ian Oliver (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm having the same issue. I've used this fairly frequently for some years. I don't believe it is MacOS as I just upgraded from the most recent perpetual LR to Classic CC and that's when I noticed the problem. I believe it was working correctly with my older version and MacOS 10.14.4  though I can't be sure.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2019)

For those of you who are having email issues on Mojave, try going to System Preferences > Security & Privacy, scroll down to Automation down the left make sure that Mail is checked next to Lightroom.


----------



## Ian Oliver (May 20, 2019)

Thanks Victoria. That fixed it.


----------



## geoff.brocklehurst (Jul 2, 2019)

Apologies for joining this thread a little late. I have similar experiences as previous member "RossFoote" but when I look at the email in draft folder I find the mail ready to send but no photo attached at all. I checked the System preferences as suggested by Victoria and found Mail to be already checked under Lightroom. I have OS 14.5 installed on my MacPro with Lightroom 8.3.1 release. Apple Mail is my default. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Geoff, welcome to the forum! So take us through your exact steps...?


----------



## geoff.brocklehurst (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you Victoria. I tried the method have always done with success and also variations of the same.
Steps as follows:-
Opened LR and selected photo from Library view.
Selected the Export Button on left side (next to Import).
Selected "For Email" in table
Rename unchecked; file settings JPEG, sRGB,Quality 60. Image Sizing: Resize to Fit checked Long Edge selected, Don't Enlarge unchecked, 500 Pixels, Resolution 72 Pixels per inch.
Export button pressed. 
Mail table appears. This indicates the number of photos in heading and also automatically names it Apple Mail. (Apple Mail is only mail I have).
A small preview of selected photo is displayed in Attached File box.
"To" box blank, "Subject " box blank, Apple Mail selected in "From" box, "Preset" has "Custom Settings defined in Export Options Dialogue"

From here in the past have always pressed "Send' button and email opened with new mail with photo attached but of course with "To" and "Subject" blank ready to be filled in by me. This occurs now but with no attachment.

Have tried filling in the "To" box before selecting the "Send" button but with same result.

Have tried right click on selected photo and selecting both "Export - for Email" and also "Email Photo..."

Have tried selecting "File" in header of LR and making the same attempts from there.

Also tried unchecking and changing "Resize to Fit" also changing "Preset" to Medium etc and various combinations of both.

Also have closed and reopened LR as well as rebooting my Mac and repeating all this steps and variations

All to no avail.

In mail under "Edit" in header "Attachments" has "Always Send Windows- Friendly Attachments" checked the selections unchecked under this header.

I think that covers the variation of steps I have attempted. 

Once again thank you and I hope you can spot something I have been doing wrong etc. ( I admit I am not a heavy user of the email facility so perhaps I have missed something with the later edition of LR)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi Geoff, sorry for the delay in getting back to this thread. 

Everything sounds ok. I might try removing the LR connection in Security and try setting that again.


----------



## geoff.brocklehurst (Jul 8, 2019)

Good morning Victoria. I will have a look at your suggestion. Thank you. 

In the meantime  I have been able to send photos by using the email ( hard drive) option and then attaching them to an email from that folder.
Will let you know via this thread if your suggestion does the trick when I get opportunity. 
Thank you


----------



## geoff.brocklehurst (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello again Victoria
All seems to be working again after following your suggestion.

(Unchecked LR in security, shutdown the MacPro. and waited a short while before starting up . Back to security and checked LR. Opened up LR and carried out the procedure i explained earlier. LR opened mail and the photo had been added).

Thank you very much for your time and recommendation Victoria.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2019)

How strange! I'm glad it's working though.


----------

